# INFP Lawyers



## sgman

I'm an INFP who's most likely going to law school this fall, but it seems like most INFPs probably would not enjoy working as a lawyer. I'm not even talking about litigation; I have very little desire at the moment to actually go to court and argue publicly with people. I was thinking more of the contracts route. 

There's an interesting study here on the mbti types of 1L law students, lawyers and judges: MBTI for First Year Law Student 

Apparently, ESTJs, ISTJs, INTJs, and ENTJs are the most common mbti types in the law profession. I'm not really sure how accurate these statistics are, given the small sample size. But it seems to make sense, if you take the natural inclinations of different types and compare it with the skills lawyers need - critical thinking, lots of hard work, being firm, assertive negotiators. 

So I wonder if there are INFPs or , ISFPs, INFJs, (IxFx)s on this forum who are lawyers or law students, and how you guys have coped with the demands of the profession.


----------



## timeless

I'm a 2nd year law student. I really like arguing so I'm big into the litigation side of things. Transactional stuff sounds like it would bore me.


----------



## sgman

I see litigation more as an xxTJ thing, kind of conquering and destroying your opponent's argument, but I guess I don't know too much about either path yet. 

How happy have you been so far with law school?

Edit: P.S. Have you had experience at a law firm? Were you happy there?


----------



## nevermore

INTP at least and no desire to become a lawyer. But I still intend to take the LSAT just to say I passed it. :mellow:


----------



## Peacock

When I was young I wanted to be a lawyer.... I was mostly thinking of helping people, but everything is so corrupt nowadays no matter what...


----------



## LiquidCool

sgman said:


> I'm an INFP who's most likely going to law school this fall


"A relationship between psychological type and job satisfaction was confirmed. Greater job satisfaction was found among
extraverts over *982 introverts, thinkers over feelers, and judgers over perceivers, and among certain psychological types. In
particular, ENTJ, ESTJ, and ESTP types reported greater satisfaction than INFJ, INFP, and ISTP types."
(29 Cap. U. L. Rev. 979)


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Sorry, all the following is probably old hat to the OP since it sounds like he's made his decision. I'll leave it in case it's useful to someone who finds this thread and was considering a similar move.

OP: Good luck!

===
From everything i've observed i can't imagine that law would be a very good career fit for most INFPs. Maybe some sort of "greater good" law like working in a legal clinic or for a nonprofit, but i predict that you'll get very bored with the day-to-day of contract law. 

Aside from personality type law is notorious for one of the lowest job satisfaction rates around. Another interesting-looking link i've only skimmed: Advice to Young Lawyers.

If it's really an inherent goal of yours then fine, but if you're looking for a good fit to make a living i'd think it's dubious at best.

(Your personality and interests may vary, don't let me dissuade you from your life's dream, blah blah blah.... OK, you guys are the lawyers, _you_ write the boilerplate disclaimers.)


----------



## timeless

sgman said:


> I see litigation more as an xxTJ thing, kind of conquering and destroying your opponent's argument, but I guess I don't know too much about either path yet.
> 
> How happy have you been so far with law school?


Pretty happy, I'd say. Law is really multifaceted so I'm sure there's something in there that can trip your trigger. The first year was kind of rough and I built up a significant caffeine tolerance but it's smooth sailing after that. I never liked contracts, etc etc. I need to be fighting somebody/something or else I'm not interested. I like the idea of policy analysis.



> Edit: P.S. Have you had experience at a law firm? Were you happy there?


I've had some experience at a law firm and I generally think it's not that great. My ideal goal would be to work for the State honestly. I think the reason that there's such low job satisfaction rates for lawyers is that they take high-paying but high-stress law firm jobs with the idea that they'll only work there "for a few years", pay off the loans, and then do something more relaxing. But once you get involved in that, it snowballs and suddenly you've been working there for 10 years and you're unfamiliar with the concept of weekends. I hear that smaller firms are easier to deal with, but I'd prefer to go solo. Luckily I haven't taken out much in student loans so I don't have a lot to pay back.


----------



## Ezra

sgman said:


> I see litigation more as an xxTJ thing, kind of conquering and destroying your opponent's argument, but I guess I don't know too much about either path yet.


Yeah definitely.

Are you sure it would suit you? Why are you going into it.

I'm not even sure you'd enjoy being a solicitor in the UK - I think if anything you'd find it more soul-destroying. I'm applying at the moment, and it's fucking competitive. I wish less people who were not TJs would do it  I feel like they're taking the jobs because I have better potential than them! They will probably hate it, whereas I KNOW I'd enjoy it!


----------



## Marginal Hulk

I agree with timeless. I am a 1L. Its rough for any personality type. Caffeine is a must. I also agree that there will be something that will tickle your fancy. I came in thinking trust/estates so far property might be my favorite class (I am a rules type of guy though, so Civ Pro was great too) You just have to keep an open mind and be on the lookout for something you didn't think you would like being interesting enough that you can see yourself working in that field.

p.s. timeless you better not be lying about that smooth sailing after 1L


----------



## LiquidCool

Marginal Hulk said:


> p.s. timeless you better not be lying about that smooth sailing after 1L


After 1L, it should get easier for several reasons:
* The mandatory curve (at most law schools) improves;
* You are able to pick courses that interest you;
* Courses - especially non-Bar courses - are likely to be taught in a more direct manner;
* Clinics are practical and you should be graded on your work - not an exam;
* You should have figured out how to succeed (or at least pass) as a 1L;
* You should know about the supplements that are out there and which ones you personally need;
* Smaller classes + Electives = Not competing for the grade against your entire graduating class;
* The focus of 2L is "get hired to a summer position";
* The focus of 3L is "graduate, get hired, pass the bar exam(s)";
* 1L "gunners" are likely to be hired for 2L summer positions before 2L grades and class rank are determined;

Basically, it becomes easier to get B's or B-equivalent marks after 1L. By that point, the people that are stressed about their grades are (1) those that are trying to be hired by the very large, 'presitgious' law firms; (2) those at the bottom of the class; and (3) those at low-level/unrecognized law schools and need the gpa/class rank just for the interview.

Of course, any stress from things such as Moot Court or Law Review are your own fault.


----------



## Marginal Hulk

Thank you for the reassuring words. I get the feeling that a lot of the stress from law school is generated by the students. I am a little older so seeing the 22 year olds freaking out is somewhat entertaining. I try to tell them that the sun will rise the day after exams regardless of how they did, but the stress keeps them on edge. I am very much looking forward to picking my classes. I am interested in Trusts/Estate/Probate/Property, but I have only one class that has dealt with those subjects extensively so far. Law school really is something you can enjoy and hate at the same time.


----------



## timeless

Dvl is right, for all those reasons. But there are two more reasons:
- Exams are less scary because you've done it before.
- Apathy sets in and you don't care as much.

As for types in litigation, I've noticed some things. I've participated in plenty of mock trial / moot court (appellate-level) practice arguments with my classmates and I've noticed that different types can handle litigation differently.

Some examples:

ESTJ Female: Very aggressive, displaying aggressive body posture even when sitting at the counsel table and not doing anything. Tends to really go after witnesses right from the start.

ISTJ Male: Very friendly, even when he's trying to be hostile. It works though and it tends to draw out information even if people are guarded.

INFJ Female: Responds very well to people's facial expressions/etc and comes off as reassuring even to hostile witnesses.  It's usually a surprise when she starts cutting into people on cross-ex but it's effective.

ESTP Male: He probably makes the best connection with witnesses, whether they're for or against them. He really likes to be chatty with them. He can put on one of the most complete presentations I've seen, although sometimes a few facts slip by.

INFP Male: I've noticed that the INFPs tend to be really skilled at setting people up without the person knowing it. Then they cut in with a question that has been building for some time but seemingly appeared out of nowhere.

ENTJ Male: Very good at breaking down statutes but he needed some... help when it came to the more emotional side of the case.

ISFJ Female: Speaks a bit softly but does some brilliant direct examination.

From what I've seen, every type brings something unique to the litigation process.


----------

